# Looking for basic training grad pictures



## BootsNaG (1 Dec 2006)

I'm new to this forum and attempting to get some information.  My son recently completed his basics at CFB Borden; this week as a matter of fact, and unfortunately I was unable to attend.  I would be interested in knowing if there is a dedicated site that may post pictures of their graduates, or at best, a list of graduates.


----------



## NJL (2 Dec 2006)

congrats to your son... I'm not sure about the recruit school in Borden but I know the school in St. Jean(CFLRS) has it's own website and you can view their grad photos and list there... it takes a few weeks to get them updated. I remeber a few months ago trying to find out info about BMQ in Borden on the internet and wasn't too succesful.. most recruits go to St. Jean, Que so that what most of the BMQ info on the net is about. Goood Luck.

Here's the St. Jean link if your curious: 
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/communaute/index_e.asp


----------



## Rubes (12 Dec 2006)

I graduated on November 30th in Borden, so chances are your son was in the same parade.  I can probably get you some pictures.  

PM your son's name.


----------



## gazingatmars (21 Dec 2006)

I graduated from Basic in Borden on the 14th of Dec. Do you know when he graduated?


----------



## BootsNaG (8 Jan 2007)

My son graduated around the end of November.  I believe it was around the 28th.  Any pics of that graduation with him in them would be appreciated.


----------

